# Any opening day luck?



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Just curious if anyone had any luck. I went out this morning, first time in a new area. I jumped deer heading in and saw a 4pt at dawn. I underdressed and froze my self out. I did however increase my chances of a deer through the season. This guy was passing through. Back in tonight to try again.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Good one on the yote, I was out last night and saw three .two does and minutes later a 6-8 point buck was following them with his nose in the air, but all to far out in the tall swamp grass barely saw them at all. Back out tonight.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

quick morning for me I put meat in the freezer


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Got in my stand around 230 and knocked one by 630 thought it was a doe but was a button buck .. rage 2.3+ did its job


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

wow 6:30 shooting time was 6:51 on the east side of Ohio and it would have been latter on the west. Do you live in OHIO? or was it PM


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

ducknut141 said:


> wow 6:30 shooting time was 6:51 on the east side of Ohio and it would have been latter on the west. Do you live in OHIO? or was it PM


do you really think he got in his stand at 2:30 AM?


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

yes I have some I have to get into that early to be ahead of the deer. they get into the field I have to cross to get to it so I get in strap in tight and nap


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Saw a few tonight. A weird 5pt was at my feeder and then walked behind me. I heard some loud rattling, turned around and he was sparring with a nice 8. No clue how long it was behind me. I actually took a video, anyone know how to post it?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Saw that buck again tonight but earlier at 6:30 same trail out in the swamp grass , half hour later a doe shows up and pokes around the thickets, she gets 6 yards away behind a tree and stops for quite a few minutes then a deer not far off starts blowing and snorting and she does about face and wanders off through the brush, the neighbor guy has a stand in the woods and I think he was leaving it when that deer heard him. At least I'm seeing deer this year more than last .


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

ducknut141 said:


> wow 6:30 shooting time was 6:51 on the east side of Ohio and it would have been latter on the west. Do you live in OHIO? or was it PM


sorry just seeing this.. i had to work opening day 8/12pm so i didnt get in the stand until 230PM


----------

